# AMD-Aktie auf neuem Höchstand, überholt Intel



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. Juli 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *AMD-Aktie auf neuem Höchstand, überholt Intel*

						Für ein AMD ein historischer Tag - nicht nur hat sich der Aktienkurs auf einen neuen Höchststand erholt, das Einzelpapier notiert nun auch über dem von Intel - zumindest beim Einzelkurs. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *AMD-Aktie auf neuem Höchstand, überholt Intel*


----------



## gorgg (24. Juli 2020)

Intel musste gestern zu den Quartalszahlen vermelden, dass sich auch der 7nm-Prozess verzögern wird...  also bis Anfang 2023 müssen 14nm+++++ und der noch immer bescheiden laufende 10nm-Prozess herhalten...  
Der Ausblick ist entsprechend ernüchternd und die Aktie verlor nachbörslich  ~10%


----------



## PCTom (24. Juli 2020)

Die Übernahme war eine Katastrophe so wie sie abgelaufen ist. Der Deal mit Dell hatte sich ja gelohnt  bekannterweise gibt es bei Dell seit zig Jahren nur noch Intel. ATI wurde nach dem R600 Debakel aus Kostengründen eingebremst und mischte seit dem selten an der Spitze mit. Über Bulldozer wollen wir gar nicht erst reden. Mehrfach wurde AMD umstrukturiert und es gab Massenentlassungen. Jetzt macht es sich langsam bezahlt oder besser man hat aus der Situation das Beste gemacht.


----------



## plusminus (24. Juli 2020)

Mich freut es , habe Amd gezeichnet als Amd nur Schrott Wert hatte , auch wenn mich die Harware von Amd heute noch nicht begeistern kann. 

Amd,s Erfolg liegt genau betrachtet eigentlich nur bei TSMC,s brandneuer 7nm Produktion , und Intel hat trotz  steinalter und nicht mehr zeitgemäßen 14nm  laut PCGH Leistungsindex 08/2020 immer noch die schnellste CPU


----------



## Speedbone (24. Juli 2020)

Freut mich damit hat sich mein Aktienpaket fast versiebenfacht.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2020)

Ich hätte mir damals auch ein paar Aktien kaufen sollen.


----------



## taks (24. Juli 2020)

gorgg schrieb:


> Intel musste gestern zu den Quartalszahlen vermelden, dass sich auch der 7nm-Prozess verzögern wird...  also bis Anfang 2023 müssen 14nm+++++ und der noch immer bescheiden laufende 10nm-Prozess herhalten...



Dafür können sie dann mit dem am besten optimierten Fertigungsprozess für CPUs werben


----------



## Moriendor (24. Juli 2020)

plusminus schrieb:


> Amd,s Erfolg liegt genau betrachtet eigentlich nur bei TSMC,s brandneuer 7nm Produktion , und Intel hat trotz  steinalter und nicht mehr zeitgemäßen 14nm  laut PCGH Leistungsindex 08/2020 immer noch die schnellste CPU



Der jetzige Erfolg ist insbesondere dem Misserfolg von Intel zu verdanken. Wenn Intel wie ganz ursprünglich mal geplant mit den Herstellungsprozessen voran marschiert wäre, dann wären die Ryzens erneut nur Fußnoten in der CPU-Historie gewesen und kein Hahn würde danach krähen. AMD hat Riesenglück gehabt, dass bei Intel irgendetwas massivst schief gelaufen ist. Im Grunde ist das ja auch nicht mehr nachvollziehbar, wie Intel sich derart nachhaltig selbst geschadet haben. Dass 7nm jetzt auch nicht wie geplant kommen wird, ist schon beachtlich und für mich als Laien inzwischen unverständlich. Ich kann mir noch gut vorstellen, dass wegen der Komplexität des Themas für aufwändige "Umbauarbeiten" mal schnell ein Rückschlag von zwei, vielleicht drei Jahren passieren kann, aber bei Intel sind wir inzwischen darüber hinaus. So machen sie es AMD natürlich sehr leicht mit der Rückeroberung von Marktanteilen. 

Trotz allem hat Intel aber wieder ein Rekordquartal hingelegt und sie sind auf dem Weg mit geschätzten $75 Mrd. Jahresumsatz auch ein erneutes Rekordjahr zu schreiben. In 2021 und 2022 wird die Rekord-Serie dann aber wohl reißen. Ich denke da wird Intel auf jeden Fall etwas Federn lassen müssen oder bestenfalls stagnieren. Im Sinne des Wettbewerbs ist es jedenfalls schade. Ich hätte gerne zeitnäher gesehen, wie sich Intels 7nm gegen AMDs 5nm schlägt. Jetzt wird Intel 7nm dann wohl schon eher gegen TSMC/AMD 3nm antreten müssen. Schauen wir mal... bis 2023 wird es in Sachen CPUs ziemlich langweilig werden mit nur einem Hersteller (AMD), von dem signifikante Fortschritte zu erwarten sind.


----------



## plusminus (24. Juli 2020)

Moriendor schrieb:


> Der jetzige Erfolg ist insbesondere dem Misserfolg von Intel zu verdanken. Wenn Intel wie ganz ursprünglich mal geplant mit den Herstellungsprozessen voran marschiert wäre, dann wären die Ryzens erneut nur Fußnoten in der CPU-Historie gewesen und kein Hahn würde danach krähen. AMD hat Riesenglück gehabt, dass bei Intel irgendetwas massivst schief gelaufen ist. Im Grunde ist das ja auch nicht mehr nachvollziehbar, wie Intel sich derart nachhaltig selbst geschadet haben. Dass 7nm jetzt auch nicht wie geplant kommen wird, ist schon beachtlich und für mich als Laien inzwischen unverständlich. Ich kann mir noch gut vorstellen, dass wegen der Komplexität des Themas für aufwändige "Umbauarbeiten" mal schnell ein Rückschlag von zwei, vielleicht drei Jahren passieren kann, aber bei Intel sind wir inzwischen darüber hinaus. So machen sie es AMD natürlich sehr leicht mit der Rückeroberung von Marktanteilen.
> 
> Trotz allem hat Intel aber wieder ein Rekordquartal hingelegt und sie sind auf dem Weg mit geschätzten $75 Mrd. Jahresumsatz auch ein erneutes Rekordjahr zu schreiben. In 2021 und 2022 wird die Rekord-Serie dann aber wohl reißen. Ich denke da wird Intel auf jeden Fall etwas Federn lassen müssen oder bestenfalls stagnieren. Im Sinne des Wettbewerbs ist es jedenfalls schade. Ich hätte gerne zeitnäher gesehen, wie sich Intels 7nm gegen AMDs 5nm schlägt. Jetzt wird Intel 7nm dann wohl schon eher gegen TSMC/AMD 3nm antreten müssen. Schauen wir mal... bis 2023 wird es in Sachen CPUs ziemlich langweilig werden mit nur einem Hersteller (AMD), von dem signifikante Fortschritte zu erwarten sind.





Ja wird interresant werden wie sich Intel,s 10 -7 - 5nm Entwickelt 

Bei Amd wird aber denke ich nicht mehr viel passieren ausser mehr Kernen die meist keinen Produktiven Nutzen bringen .

Von ryzen 1000-2000 5-10% und von ryzen 2000-3000 5-10% mehr Leistung , was zum grössten Teil auf den Takt zurückzuführen ist , das wars dann auch schon .

Wenn Intel mit seiner neuen Gen kommt ist Ryzen dann vieleicht schon komplett ausgelutscht .

Ich werde weiter Intel für  ca. 10 Jahre lange Oberklasse Hardware , mit meiner Kohle unterstützen


----------



## BxBender (24. Juli 2020)

plusminus schrieb:


> Mich freut es , habe Amd gezeichnet als Amd nur Schrott Wert hatte , auch wenn mich die Harware von Amd heute noch nicht begeistern kann.
> 
> Amd,s Erfolg liegt genau betrachtet eigentlich nur bei TSMC,s brandneuer 7nm Produktion , und Intel hat trotz  steinalter und nicht mehr zeitgemäßen 14nm  laut PCGH Leistungsindex 08/2020 immer noch die schnellste CPU



Mit der schnellsten CPU ist auch so eine Sache, mann muss betrachten, wie das zu Stande kommt, also welche unterchiedlichen Entwicklungsansätze und Marktvorraussetzungen bestehen, und unter welchen Bedingungen sich das letzte Maß an Leistung erkauft wird.
Intel hat viel geld, also viel Entwicklung(spotential).
Man kann es sich erlauben, PC-Bereiche einzeln zu bedienen, genauso wie NVida auch.
AMD hat kaum ressourcen, muss also mit möglichst wenig Aufwand und Kosten was Potentes für alle Arbeitsbereiche und auch Spieler gleichzeitig entwerfen.
Da in erster Linie jedoch die Arbeitswelt kriegsentscheident für Umsatz und Absatzzahlen wichtig ist, wird bei AMD also seit vielen Jahren also besonders dort viel Hirnschmalz investiert.
Die Grafikkarten wie z.B. Vega und CPU's wie Bulldozer und jetzt Ryzen sind also eigentlich Arbeitstiere, was dann im Umkehrschluss bedeutet, dass diese bei Spielern nicht (immer) die volle Leistung entfalten können.
Man setzt da also auf eine Kompromissbereitschaft.
Bei Intel hat man ja bekanntlich einige Jahre geschlafen udn nur die Umsatzzahlen auf neue Rekordwerte gecheckt.
Dort holt man nun im gaming-bereic den Takthammer heraus, egal was es kostet.
250 Watt unter Vollast ist ein Witz.
Und 1-2 Kerne in Spielen bis 5,3ghz hochzupushen ist natürlich nett, bringt aber natürlich nur dort etwas, wo Spiele darauf anspringen.
Ryzen ist dafür halt nicht ausgelegt, weil in der Arbeitswelt der lange Atem bei voller Last und gleichzeitig einigermaßen Stromersparnis zählt, die Kosten in Kombination natürlich auch.
Man darf jetzt auch nicht sagen, der Erfolg von Ryzen ist auf TSMC gebaut.
Das Design udn die Entwciklung kommt natürlich von AMD.
Was nützt dir die beste MAschine, wenn du nichts zur Fertigung dafür hast?
Man hätte auch bei Globalfoundris oder Samsung bauen lassen können.
Das steht Intel auch offen, wenn die ihre technik nicht im griff haben.
Bei Nvidia sagt man doch auch, dass die Karten wegen nvidia so gut sind, udn nicht nur wegen dem Auftragsfertiger?


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2020)

plusminus schrieb:


> Ja wird interresant werden wie sich Intel,s 10 -7 - 5nm Entwickelt
> 
> Bei Amd wird aber denke ich nicht mehr viel passieren ausser mehr Kernen die meist keinen Produktiven Nutzen bringen .
> 
> ...


Was hat Intel denn die ganzen Jahre gemacht ausser ihre CPUs "auszulutschen"?


----------



## t670i (24. Juli 2020)

plusminus schrieb:


> Ja wird interresant werden wie sich Intel,s 10 -7 - 5nm Entwickelt
> 
> Bei Amd wird aber denke ich nicht mehr viel passieren ausser mehr Kernen die meist keinen Produktiven Nutzen bringen .
> 
> ...



Wie kann man bitte bei AMD alles pessimistisch sehen und bei Intel alles rosig ?
Und dann auch den jährlichen Quadcore Aufguss feiern...
Neutral brachtet sieht es gerade ehr andersherum aus.  

AMD steht mit Zen3 vor der Tür und Intel kommt sich mit der Fertigung nicht aus dem Quark.
Der 10900K ist doch auch nur ein paperlaunch.


----------



## SimonG (24. Juli 2020)

Casurin schrieb:


> Was interessieren die Preise der Einzel-Aktie?
> Ist ungefähr so Sinnvoll wie den Preis eines einzelnen Korns Reis mir einer einzelnen Erbse zu vergleichen.



Natürlich ist Intel trotzdem nach wie vor das höher bewertete Unternehmen. Ist wahrscheinlich ein psychologischer Faktor.


----------



## Da_Obst (24. Juli 2020)

gorgg schrieb:


> Intel musste gestern zu den Quartalszahlen vermelden, dass sich auch der 7nm-Prozess verzögern wird... also bis Anfang 2023 müssen 14nm+++++ und der noch immer bescheiden laufende 10nm-Prozess herhalten...
> Der Ausblick ist entsprechend ernüchternd und die Aktie verlor nachbörslich ~10%



Oh nein. Die müssen schleunigst wieder auf die Beine kommen. 
Wenn Intel erst in zwei/drei Jahren mit einem konkurrenzfähigen Produkt aufwarten kann wär das die absolute Katastrophe. 
Dann haben wir das gleiche Trauerspiel der letzten Jahre, nur rot angepinselt...


----------



## gaussmath (24. Juli 2020)

Casurin schrieb:


> Was interessieren die Preise der Einzel-Aktie?
> Ist ungefähr so Sinnvoll wie den Preis eines einzelnen Korns Reis mir einer einzelnen Erbse zu vergleichen.



Hab ich mich auch gefragt. Noch nie was von Splitting und Skalierung gehört? Der Stückpreis einer Aktie sagt überhaupt nichts aus.


----------



## gaussmath (24. Juli 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Oh nein. Die müssen schleunigst wieder auf die Beine kommen.
> Wenn Intel erst in zwei/drei Jahren mit einem konkurrenzfähigen Produkt aufwarten kann wär das die absolute Katastrophe.
> Dann haben wir das gleiche Trauerspiel der letzten Jahre, nur rot angepinselt...



Aber genau so wird es vermutlich kommen. Rocket Lake wird gerade mal so mithalten können, was für den Marktführer peinlich genug ist. Und dann muss ja noch die Effizienzfrage gestellt werden. Gute Nacht Intel. Ende 2021 kommt dann Alder Lake, um dann von Zen 4 geschlagen zu werden!? Anfang 2022 wirds also erst wieder spannend bezogen auf den Wettbewerb der beiden Chiphersteller.


----------



## HardwareNoob41 (24. Juli 2020)

plusminus schrieb:


> Mich freut es , habe Amd gezeichnet als Amd nur Schrott Wert hatte , auch wenn mich die Harware von Amd heute noch nicht begeistern kann.
> 
> Amd,s Erfolg liegt genau betrachtet eigentlich nur bei TSMC,s brandneuer 7nm Produktion , und Intel hat trotz  steinalter und nicht mehr zeitgemäßen 14nm  laut PCGH Leistungsindex 08/2020 immer noch die schnellste CPU



Nö denkste! Und der Markt wird mit Zen 3 + Big Navi wirklich nicht mehr der sein, der er vorher war! Mit den nächsten Quartalszahlen von AMD erwarte ich ein fast ausgeglichenes Verhältnis von Eigen - zu Fremdkapital! Ergo kann dann noch mehr in F& E gesteckt werden und ich glaube Rick Bergman SVP bei AMD, dass mit Zen 3 noch nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange errreicht ist! Potentiell verdoppelt sich der Wert deines Aktienpakets nochmal in den nächsten 3- 5  Jahren um mal konservativ zu bleiben!


----------



## Nebulus07 (24. Juli 2020)

Aktienkurse schwanken immer, mal noch oben und öfter aber nach unten...

Ich hatte auch lange überlegt, schon vor Jahren, bei Aktien einzusteigen... Und wahrscheinlich hätte ich auch mein Geld verdoppelt... Aber hätte hätte Fahrradkette... Hätte auch anders rum passieren können. Aktienkurse sind wie Lotto spielen. Glücksspiel! Seine Rente sollte man damit nicht aufbauen. Denn die kann dann von heute auf morgen weg sein. "wirecard" hat es vor gemacht.
Ich gehe davon aus das die AMD Aktie noch weiter steigt.... Intel hat gerade verkündet, das sich ihr 10nm Prozess weiter nach hinten verschiebt. Aber wie gesagt... Alles Zockerei....


----------



## Kondar (24. Juli 2020)

plusminus schrieb:


> Amd,s Erfolg liegt genau betrachtet eigentlich nur bei TSMC,s brandneuer 7nm Produktion , und Intel hat trotz  steinalter und nicht mehr zeitgemäßen 14nm  laut PCGH Leistungsindex 08/2020 immer noch die schnellste CPU



jaja wers glaubt wird auch damit glücklich.


----------



## derneuemann (24. Juli 2020)

Kondar schrieb:


> jaja wers glaubt wird auch damit glücklich.



Wie immer ist die Aussager einfach zu pauschal gewesen.

In Spielen, ist Intel klar schneller, wenn man denn die Voraussetzungen dazu schaffen kann. 240Hz Gaming, oder für die Zukuft.

In Anwendungen ist aber, sofern mehrkernoptimiert klar AMD schneller.

Wer also einen guten Allrounder haben will greift zu AMD.

Wer aus Spaß einfach die schnellste CPU zum Zocken haben will, der greift zum Intel.
Mittlerweile ist es so, das unter Berücksichtigung der Vernunft, quasi 99% der Zocker einen AMD kaufen sollten. Das letzte 1% sind dann die wenigen, die auf 240HZ Displays das Maximum raus holen wollen.

Da ich, meinen Rechner daheim nur für Office, das Web und Spiele nutze, bleibt Intel bisher für mich im Rennen. Mal schauen was mit ZEN3 sich so tut und danach mit Rocketlake.
Dabei fragt man sich, wenn Intel Rocket lake mit nur 8 Kernen bringen will, dafür aber mit besonders hohem Takt. Wie hoch soll so eine CPU denn dann takten ? 
Bei 5,3GHz sind wir ja schon...


----------



## humanaccount (24. Juli 2020)

> Traditionell berichten Medien schwerpunktmäßig über weniger Erfreuliches, aber auch gute Nachrichten sollen nicht unerwähnt bleiben.



"Neuer schwarzer Tag für highend Technikproduzent Intel, AMD's Einzelpapieraktie hat leider überholt, was aber nichts aussagt weil..." 

oder

"AMD-Einzelpapieraktie auf großartigem neuem Höchststand, welcher die Qualitäten des Unternehmens wiederspiegelt und überholt damit endlich den Platzhirsch Intel, welcher..."


----------



## Tolotos66 (24. Juli 2020)

Das die AMD-Aktie so nach vorne prescht, ist völlig legitim.
Dank Ryzen (egal ob besser oder schlechter als Intel), wurde Intel gezwungen aus dem Quark zu kommen und in einen Innovationwettbewerb zu treten. Und genau das ist es, was die Menschheit weiterbringt. Denn Stagnation = Rückschritt! Wenn man feststellt, das ein Produkt sich zur Sackgasse entwickelt hat, muß man sich Gedanken machen, wie es besser geht. Gut so.
Gruß T.


----------



## Bärenmarke (24. Juli 2020)

plusminus schrieb:


> Amd,s Erfolg liegt genau betrachtet eigentlich nur bei TSMC,s brandneuer 7nm Produktion , und Intel hat trotz  steinalter und nicht mehr zeitgemäßen 14nm  laut PCGH Leistungsindex 08/2020 immer noch die schnellste CPU



Die Trollkommentare von dir dürfen natürlich unter keiner AMD News fehlen. Schnellste CPU im Bezug auf was? Bei der Spieleleistung mag das vielleicht stimmen, im produktiven Sinne definitiv nicht, da hat AMD die schnellste CPU! Aber objektivität ist für manche ja ein Fremdwort 



Speedbone schrieb:


> Freut mich damit hat sich mein Aktienpaket fast versiebenfacht.



Bei mir stehen auch 1800% zu Buche, ich bin zufrieden 



Moriendor schrieb:


> Der jetzige Erfolg ist insbesondere dem Misserfolg von Intel zu verdanken. Wenn Intel wie ganz ursprünglich mal geplant mit den Herstellungsprozessen voran marschiert wäre, dann wären die Ryzens erneut nur Fußnoten in der CPU-Historie gewesen und kein Hahn würde danach krähen. AMD hat Riesenglück gehabt, dass bei Intel irgendetwas massivst schief gelaufen ist. Im Grunde ist das ja auch nicht mehr nachvollziehbar, wie Intel sich derart nachhaltig selbst geschadet haben. Dass 7nm jetzt auch nicht wie geplant kommen wird, ist schon beachtlich und für mich als Laien inzwischen unverständlich. Ich kann mir noch gut vorstellen, dass wegen der Komplexität des Themas für aufwändige "Umbauarbeiten" mal schnell ein Rückschlag von zwei, vielleicht drei Jahren passieren kann, aber bei Intel sind wir inzwischen darüber hinaus. So machen sie es AMD natürlich sehr leicht mit der Rückeroberung von Marktanteilen.



Das ist halt ziemlicher Blödsinn! AMDs Erfolg beruht zum größten Teil auch an ihrer Architektur bzw. wo warst du und die anderen, als AMD jahrelang schlechte Prozesse von Glofo nutzen mussten? Wurde da der Erfolg von intel auch dem Fertigungspech von AMD zugeschrieben? Wäre mir neu...
Hätte AMD nicht so lange eine nicht competive Fertigung gehabt, wären sie auch nicht so weit abgeschlagen und jetzt wo sie endlich einen zuverlässigen Fertigungspartner haben, können sie ihre Produkte auch entsprechend umsetzen. Da muss halt intel auch mal in die Pötte kommen 



SimonG schrieb:


> Natürlich ist Intel trotzdem nach wie vor das höher bewertete Unternehmen. Ist wahrscheinlich ein psychologischer Faktor.



Ist irgendwie lustig, da ich ähnliches gestern in einem anderen Thread geschrieben habe, wobei allein bei der Überschrift sollte man den Redakteuer eigentlich rauswerfen...
Wobei du mit dem psychologischen Faktor recht hast, Unternehmen sind daran interessiert, dass der Aktienkurs eher niedriger ist und dadurch lukrativer für Anleger sind. Da kleinanleger eher nicht so Aktien für Einzelpreise von 1000€ oder mehr kaufen, deswegen werden oftmals wenn die Aktienkurse massiv gestigen sind z.B. auf 500 oder 1000€ neue Aktien ausgegeben, wodurch zum einen die Firma dann gut Geld einnimmt und zum anderen der Kurs wieder niedriger ist und dadurch lukrativer erscheint. Als kurze mini Exkursion.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (24. Juli 2020)

Nebulus07 schrieb:


> Aktienkurse schwanken immer, mal noch oben und öfter aber nach unten...
> 
> Ich hatte auch lange überlegt, schon vor Jahren, bei Aktien einzusteigen... Und wahrscheinlich hätte ich auch mein Geld verdoppelt... Aber hätte hätte Fahrradkette... Hätte auch anders rum passieren können.



Als ich in Erwartung meiner Entschädigung stand, überlegte ich auch einen Teil dieser anzulegen und hatte mir daraufhin schonmal ein Musterdepot bei onvista angelegt. Und auch wenn man es nicht wirklich empfiehlt, lagen nur Aktien eines Unternehmens darin - AMD. War wohl um den release der Ryzens herum und die Aktie lag damal schon bei für AMD-Verhältnisse hohen 10,xx€. Ich war mir mehr als sicher, dass die noch gehen. Damit, dass sie *so* hoch klettern hätte ich allerdings auch nicht gerechnet. Schlechterdings hat sich die Auszahlung damals allerdings ziemlich verzögert und bis das Geld endlich da war, war es anderweitig verplant.
Aber wie Du schon schriebst: Wäre wäre, Fahrradkette... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ende der Fahnenstange ist das aber sicher auch noch nicht, Ziel war zuletzt mal was um die 65...


----------



## HardwareNoob41 (24. Juli 2020)

Nebulus07 schrieb:


> Aktienkurse schwanken immer, mal noch oben und öfter aber nach unten...
> 
> Ich hatte auch lange überlegt, schon vor Jahren, bei Aktien einzusteigen... Und wahrscheinlich hätte ich auch mein Geld verdoppelt... Aber hätte hätte Fahrradkette... Hätte auch anders rum passieren können. Aktienkurse sind wie Lotto spielen. Glücksspiel! Seine Rente sollte man damit nicht aufbauen. Denn die kann dann von heute auf morgen weg sein. "wirecard" hat es vor gemacht.
> Ich gehe davon aus das die AMD Aktie noch weiter steigt.... Intel hat gerade verkündet, das sich ihr 10nm Prozess weiter nach hinten verschiebt. Aber wie gesagt... Alles Zockerei....



Benjamin Graham The Intelligent Investor &#8211; Wikipedia würde dem Argument Zockerei entschieden wiedersprechen!Und ganz nebenbei ist Warren Buffett einer seiner Schüler gewesen Warren Buffett://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benjamin Graham &#8211; Wikipedia, ich hoffe das ich damit das Argument Zockerei widerlegt habe.


----------



## facopse (24. Juli 2020)

HardwareNoob41 schrieb:


> Benjamin Graham The Intelligent Investor – Wikipedia würde dem Argument Zockerei entschieden wiedersprechen!Und ganz nebenbei ist Warren Buffett einer seiner Schüler gewesen Warren Buffett://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benjamin Graham – Wikipedia, ich hoffe das ich damit das Argument Zockerei widerlegt habe.


Die "Argumente" "Zockerei", "Casino", "Glücksspiel" etc. wirst du immer und immer wieder von denen zu hören bekommen, die sich schlichtweg nicht trauen zu investieren und im neidvollen Hinblick auf die entgangene Rendite ihre eigene Angst vor sich selbst zu rechtfertigen versuchen.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (24. Juli 2020)

Nettertyp schrieb:


> Dann kauf dir halt eine Stromschleuder.
> Der Einzige Grund warum Intel noch vor Ryzen steht ist, weil ein Intel höher taktet.
> Warten wir mal ab, wenn Ryzen endlich in den 4,8-5GHz Genuss kommt, spätestens dann wird sich das Blatt wenden.
> 
> Am Ende ist das eh Wurst, beim zocken wird man den Unterschied kaum merken, es sei denn man ist mega penibel wegen 5fps, die GPU ist da deutlich wichtiger.



Wenn du nur mit der CPU spielst ist der Intel sogar effizienter.
Und Intel bietet dir auch die Möglichkeit den RAM deutlich höher zu takten. Damit kann man auch noch Mal richtig Performance rausholen. 
Erst wenn man viel mit Multicore Anwendungen arbeitet ist der AMD deutlich effizienter und schneller. Ob 5fps jucken ist vor allem eine Frage der ausgangslage. Bei 100fps ist das sicher uninteressant aber bei 25 FPS wird das ganze deutlich interessanter den Unterschied merkt man da auch  

Aber es ist wie immer von abhängig was man macht. Bei den meisten modernen spielen schafft man auch mit Ryzen 1000 die 60fps da limitiert meist die GPU. In spielen wie cities skyline etc. ist die CPU Performance wichtiger und da ist mehr Power immer gern gesehen.


----------



## IronAngel (24. Juli 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Für mich ist z.B. der Big Little Ansatz gemessen an den Cove Kernen kein neues Design in Sachen Leistung, weil auch die Cove Kerne eine Evolution sind und kein neues Design, das man dann noch Atomkerne dazu packt, ist halt der ARM Ansatz und für Notebooks sicherlich eine Überlegung wert, für Desktops und Server wird man das sehen.



Die Cove Architektur ist sehr interessant und könnte schon eine kleine Evolution werden. Scheinbar funktioniert das ganze schon recht gut, aber gegen voll ausgewachsene Kerne haben sie natürlich keine Chance. Nur die Energie Effizienz ist schon recht gut. Momentan ist es schwierig das richtig einzuschätzen, ob sich sowas überhaupt für den Desktop Markt lohnt.


----------



## onkel-foehn (24. Juli 2020)

plusminus schrieb:


> laut PCGH Leistungsindex 08/2020 immer noch die schnellste CPU



Aber lediglich in GAMES !
Und von allen CPUs Weltweit werden zum "zocken" ein marginaler Bruchteil her genommen ...

MfG Föhn.


----------



## facopse (24. Juli 2020)

onkel-foehn schrieb:


> Aber lediglich in GAMES !
> Und von allen CPUs Weltweit werden zum "zocken" ein marginaler Bruchteil her genommen ...
> 
> MfG Föhn.


So ist es. Jedes Mal, wenn in ich Blender eine Szene rendere, bin ich froh, nicht auf Intel gesetzt zu haben. Und es gibt noch unzählige andere Bereiche, in denen die Gaming-Performance schlichtweg nicht interessiert. Zumal ich über die Gaming Performance meines 3900x beileibe nicht klagen kann...


----------



## BigYundol (24. Juli 2020)

Bin mit der Aktie auch sehr zufrieden. Börse war für mich 2015 noch viel zu viel Neuland und habe wegen dem sehr grossen Respekt davor einzusteigen, daher "nur" bald eine Verdreifachung, statt einen baldigen 20-Bagger, wäre ich weniger zögerlich gewesen.

Seis drum, Börse bedeutet immer: hätte, hätte Fahradkette 

In dem Sinne bin ich gespannt, ob ich mit einer anderen Hochrisikoaktie (noch) mehr Glück habe oder die ganz in die Hose geht xD


----------



## latinoramon (24. Juli 2020)

onkel-foehn schrieb:


> Aber lediglich in GAMES !
> Und von allen CPUs Weltweit werden zum "zocken" ein marginaler Bruchteil her genommen ...
> MfG Föhn.



genau so ist es, aber derzeit bleibt den Intel Fanboys nur dieses schön gerede, denn die meisten wissen eig. das ein PC
NICHT eine reine Gaming Platform ist.


----------



## King_Kolrabi (24. Juli 2020)

Bitte löschen, Doppelpost...


----------



## King_Kolrabi (24. Juli 2020)

Casurin schrieb:


> Was interessieren die Preise der Einzel-Aktie?
> Ist ungefähr so Sinnvoll wie den Preis eines einzelnen Korns Reis mir einer einzelnen Erbse zu vergleichen.



Mich!
Ich hab Welche...


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (24. Juli 2020)

Nettertyp schrieb:


> Bei 25fps macht das absolut nix aus, weil kein Mensch mit 25fps geschweige denn 30fps spielen will, dass ist doch jetzt nur schöngeredet, deinerseits. Wenn eine aktuelle ZEN2 CPU limitiert, wird ein aktueller Intel auch nix mehr reißen und genau darum geht es doch.



 Und wenn du lieber mit 25 statt 30 fps spielst ist es auch ok. Macht aber einen ordentlichen Unterschied und es fühlt sich wesentlich besser an auch wenn es immernoch nicht hoch ist. 
Abgesehen davon kann man mit Intel noch deutliche FPS rauskitzeln wo bei AMD Ende ist. Gibt dafür auch hier im Forum benches die das auch zeigen. Einzig bei Stock hast du am Ende Recht.


----------



## beastyboy79 (24. Juli 2020)

Man nehme einen Retro-Artikel und einen Foreneintrag vom Vortag und die Antworten darauf. Et voila: ein neuer Topklick-Artikel ist geboren. 



Aktienkurs ist das eine, Marktkapitalisierung das andere. AMD wird noch Zeit brauchen, um sich hier "Winterspeck" anzufressen. Um hier interessant für Investoren zu bleiben, müssten sie eventuell mal neue Papiere emittieren.


----------



## Lotto (24. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hätte mir damals auch ein paar Aktien kaufen sollen.



Kannst ja dafür jetzt bei Bayer einsteigen. Nicht?


----------



## plusminus (24. Juli 2020)

t670i schrieb:


> Wie kann man bitte bei AMD alles pessimistisch sehen und bei Intel alles rosig ?
> Und dann auch den jährlichen Quadcore Aufguss feiern...
> Neutral brachtet sieht es gerade ehr andersherum aus.
> 
> ...






Weil hier gerne vergessen wird , wer hier mit was , und gegen wenn und was Antritt .


Amd ist nur Aufgrund TSCM 7nm CPU,s konkurrenzfähig .

Amd muss TSCM bezahlen .

Trotz Ryzen 1000 - 2000 - 3000 also schon 2 Optimierungen hat Intel mit ihrem steinalten Core immer noch die schnellste ( Quelle PCGH Leistungsindex ) CPU !

Zen 3 wird realistisch gesehen wieder maximal zwischen 5-10 % zulegen .

Amd hat nur eine kleine Marktmacht  und müsste Intel sehr klar deklassieren um das zu ändern .

Amd hat immer noch Schulden .


Intel wird seine Probleme mit 10 und 7 nm in ein paar Monaten lösen , und alleine das wäre ohne Änderung an der Architektur schon genug um Amd gehörig auf Abstand zu halten.

Intel wird mit seiner neuen Architektur wieder ähnlich lange Planen wollen wie mit den Cores , und  das diese Pläne sehr Ergeizig sind kann man an den Verzögerungen sehen.

Was das für Amd bedeutet , kann sich jeder denken , wenn man sieht wie weit die Intel Cores gekommen sind .

Intel stellt seine CPU,s selber her und streicht das Geld dafür komplett selber ein .

Intel hat sehr langfristige Verträge und eine extreme Marktmacht .

Intel hat fast unbegrenzte finanzielle Mittel .

Also wenn ich wetten müsste würde ich logischerweise mein Geld auf Intel setzen , so wie ich damals auf die Schrottaktien von Amd gesetzt habe .


----------



## gaussmath (24. Juli 2020)

@+- Hier, eine 160 Euro CPU mit 7mn schlägt das ehemalige Gaming Flagschiff von Intel. Was sagst du nun?

https://twitter.com/CapFrameX/status/1286719743421026309


----------



## plusminus (24. Juli 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @+- Hier, eine 160 Euro CPU mit 7mn schlägt das ehemalige Gaming Flagschiff von Intel. Was sagst du nun?
> 
> https://twitter.com/CapFrameX/status/1286719743421026309






In den Frametimes oder was ? !

In einem Bench ? !

Echt jetzt ?! 

Willst du mir sagen das dein einer geposteter Link , Aussagekräftiger ist  als der PCGH CPU Leistungsindex ?!


----------



## gaussmath (24. Juli 2020)

plusminus schrieb:


> Willst du mir sagen das dein einer geposteter Link , Aussagekräftiger ist  als der PCGH CPU Leistungsindex ?!



Das ist ein Ausblick auf den eiskalten Wind, der bald um deine Beiträge wehen wird, +-.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (24. Juli 2020)

glaube nächste Woche fällt die 60€-Marke


----------



## Bauschaum7 (24. Juli 2020)

Speedbone schrieb:


> Freut mich damit hat sich mein Aktienpaket fast versiebenfacht.



wieviel Aktien ? 

Und wartest du auf Big Navi  oder kaufst du dir einen Intel-Rechner und eine GTX3080ti ?


----------



## Atma (25. Juli 2020)

Nettertyp schrieb:


> Ich gehe auf so ein Kram schon gar nicht mehr ein.
> 
> 4300@1.28V (100% Prime stable)
> Screenshot-20200705-095301-com-sec-android-app-sbrowser &#8212; ImgBB
> Screenshot-20200705-095308-com-sec-android-app-sbrowser &#8212; ImgBB


CPU-Z Werte sind mindestens genauso sinnlos und nichtssagend.


----------



## ProGamer82 (25. Juli 2020)

Ich habe mit AMD bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Prozessoren waren immer flott und zuverlässig und kosten oft weniger als das Pendant von Intel.


----------



## Atma (25. Juli 2020)

Nettertyp schrieb:


> Es ist doch eh egal was man schreibt, selbst wenn ich hier ein Screenshot von meinem Cinebench R20 poste, wo mein R5 3600 problemlos 4100 Punkte erreicht, kommt wieder irgendjemand und versucht sein Intel zu verteidigen.
> 
> Ach ist auch egal, eh sinnlos mit solchen Menschen zu diskutieren.


Warum nimmst du dann erst an der Diskussion teil, wenn du keine Lust hast zu diskutieren?


----------



## derneuemann (27. Juli 2020)

Nettertyp schrieb:


> Dann kauf dir halt eine Stromschleuder.
> Der Einzige Grund warum Intel noch vor Ryzen steht ist, weil ein Intel höher taktet.
> Warten wir mal ab, wenn Ryzen endlich in den 4,8-5GHz Genuss kommt, spätestens dann wird sich das Blatt wenden.
> 
> Am Ende ist das eh Wurst, beim zocken wird man den Unterschied kaum merken, es sei denn man ist mega penibel wegen 5fps, die GPU ist da deutlich wichtiger.



Nein, in Spielen ist Intel bei gleichem Takt immer noch schneller, war auch mal wieder in der letzten Print.



onkel-foehn schrieb:


> Aber lediglich in GAMES !
> Und von allen CPUs Weltweit werden zum "zocken" ein marginaler Bruchteil her genommen ...
> 
> MfG Föhn.



Weltweit betrachtet, lohnt eh alles oberhalb einer Einsteiger-CPU nicht.



latinoramon schrieb:


> genau so ist es, aber derzeit bleibt den Intel Fanboys nur dieses schön gerede, denn die meisten wissen eig. das ein PC
> NICHT eine reine Gaming Platform ist.



Nein,

Das ist schlicht frech, anderen das so zu unterstellen 
Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, bei mir ist es eben so, das mein Rechner sich nur für Gaming wirklich anstrengen muss. Selbst wenn ich über diesen Rechner meine Arbeit machen müsste (was andere Geräte im Büro erledigen), hätte ich durch einen aktuellen Intel noch keinen Nachteil.

Die Welt besteht immer aus mehr, als nur der eigenen Sichtweise. Es ist auch nicht so das hier behauptet wird, das Intel grundsätzlich schneller sei. Einzig bei Aussagen, die AMD mit ZEN2 zusprechen unangefochten die schnelleren CPUs zu sein. Muss ich dagegen sprechen. Denn das ist alles immer zu pauschal. In Games ist Intel schneller, das sogar bei gleichem Takt schon. Dazu hätte ich gerne mal Effizienzmessungen, denn ich gehe mal soweit und behaupte, das Intel dann effizienter ist. ABER, das dann wäre Intel in Anwendungen die viele Kerne nutzen halt klar abgeschlagen.

DAs alles hat nichts mit Fanboys zu tun.

Also mein Rechner daheim, ist eine reine Gaming Plattform. Bei jedem einfach anders.



Nettertyp schrieb:


> Bei 25fps macht das absolut nix aus, weil kein Mensch mit 25fps geschweige denn 30fps spielen will, dass ist doch jetzt nur schöngeredet, deinerseits. Wenn eine aktuelle ZEN2 CPU limitiert, wird ein aktueller Intel auch nix mehr reißen und genau darum geht es doch.



Kann ja so auch nicht stimmen.

Einige Benchmarks zeigen eine  Vorteil von 30%, wenn nicht vorher die GPU limitiert. wärend ein ZEN2 System schon bei 46Fps angefangen hat, nicht mehr schnell genug zu sein, würde der Intel noch weiter die 60Fps schaffen.
Nur mal Beispielhaft.



gaussmath schrieb:


> @+- Hier, eine 160 Euro CPU mit 7mn schlägt das ehemalige Gaming Flagschiff von Intel. Was sagst du nun?
> 
> https://twitter.com/CapFrameX/status/1286719743421026309



Wir werden sehen, wie sich welche CPU auch demnächst im Schnitt schlägt. Ausnahmen bestätigen sonst nur die Regel.



Nettertyp schrieb:


> Es ist doch eh egal was man schreibt, selbst wenn ich hier ein Screenshot von meinem Cinebench R20 poste, wo mein R5 3600 problemlos 4100 Punkte erreicht, kommt wieder irgendjemand und versucht sein Intel zu verteidigen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum sollte man darauf hin eine Intel verteidigen? Einzig wenn du damit etwa darstellen würdest, das ein ZEN 2 für jeden der bessere Kauf ist, würde man natürlich etwas dagegen schreiben. Weil das so nicht korrekt und zu pauschal ist.

Dein letzter satz wirkt auch mächtig überheblich.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (29. Juli 2020)

läuft ....


----------

